# vxl-3s esc with 4000kv castle motor problem



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

i have a traxxas vxl-3s esc that i matched with a 4000kv castle 4 pole motor. when i'm at full throttle the truck sputters and acts like its hitting a rev limiter. can anyone help or have any idea's? i have checked several times and made sure it was not in training mode. thanks, matt


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

i dont think the vxl will run a 4 pole motor. check to make sure that the wires are hooked a-a, b-b, and c-c. i know castle says it doesn't matter on their stuff, but i've run into that w/ my vxl and it made a difference.


----------



## NUTZ (May 3, 2011)

I have done the exact same thing with my slash 4x4 and all you need to do is recalibrate the transmitter (Remote) to the esc and it will go away. Mine did the same till I recalibrated it.


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for the help guys. i will try to recalibrate it and see if that helps. if not i have a 2 pole motor on the way to try.
matt


----------



## TCCustoms (Jan 2, 2012)

what did you find out on this issue?


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

the vxl is a 2 pole esc and the castle motor was a 4 pole motor. basically the esc thinks the motor is turning twice the rpm's and hits the rev limiter.


----------



## TCCustoms (Jan 2, 2012)

ok, i heard that and the best way i heard it explained was the stock BL motor has 2 poles and when having 4 poles the power from the esc is divided in half to fill up the next 2 poles which in turn drops the overall rpm HENCE the issue and heard after a short time of doing this it will burn up a ESC


----------

